# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  European Star [Ciudad de Compostela, Saray Star]

## Ellinis

Ας θυμηθούμε και το ΕUROPEAN STAR που έκανε ένα σύντομο αλλά ταραχώδες πέρασμα από τα νερά μας. 

Iσπανικό σκαρί, αγοράστηκε το 1993 από την European Seaways των Αφων Αρκουμάνη και ταξίδεψε Ελλάδα-Ιταλία.
Το 1995 ναυλώθηκε στην Τουρκική Saray Maritime Lines και ως SARAY STAR έκανε Τσεσμέ-Ιταλία.
Έπιασε φωτιά και κάηκε στις 10/6/94 με καπετάνιο του, τον ίδιο που είχε ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ όταν βυθίστηκε στη Νότια Αφρική. Το ευτήχημα ήταν πως δεν υπήρξαν απώλεις εκτός του πλοίου που βυθίστηκε τρείς μέρες αργότερα.

Το αδελφάκι του SOL OLYMPIA II, που είχε αγοράσει το 1985 ο Σολομωνίδης, ήταν εξίσου άτυχο μιας και αυτό κάηκε το 1986 στο Πέραμα.  

saray star fire.jpg
Πηγή:εφημερίδα εποχής πιθανώς "τα νέα".

----------


## a.molos

Στην περιοχή μου :Wink: (νέος μώλος Δραπετσώνας) με τα σιανιάλα της EUROPEAN SEAWAYS, πρίν φορέσει το SARAY στο πλάι. Λόγω έλλειψης ευρυγώνιου φακού το κολάζ απαραίτητο.Συγχωρήστε με.

EUROPEAN STAR.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια χαρά είναι το κολάζ και σε ευχαριστούμε για το σπάνιο υλικό που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

Πάντως το EUROPEAN STAR σε σχέση με τα ομόσταυλα GLORY και SPIRIT ήταν μπροστά τους ...υπερωκεάνειο!

----------


## a.molos

Αυριο, πρώτα ο Θεός, η σύγκριση !

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι λες τώρα...... Το EUROPEAN STAR ε??? Το θυμάμαι που ταξίδεψε δύο σεζόν στην Αδριατική (Μπάρι αν θυμάμαι καλά). Την πρώτη χρονιά για λογαριασμό των αδερφών Αρκουμάνη και τη δεύτερη ναυλωμένο απο τον Γιώργο τον Βεντούρη.

----------


## a.molos

Φωτογραφία απο την άφιξη του στην Ελλάδα. Απο αριστερά προς τα δεξιά διακρίνονται τα Αιολος, Πάρος, Σάμαινα και δεξιά το Δήλος.Απο το νέο μώλο της Δραπετσώνας.

European Star arrived.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ψογος ο a.molos..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι ανάμεσα στα ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και ΠΑΡΟΣ υπάρχει ένα ακόμη. Μου φαίνεται για το ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ. Τι λέτε;

----------


## Ellinis

Και από τις ειδήσεις εκείνης της μέρας, ένα στιγμιότυπο με το καράβι να καίγεται από άκρη σε άκρη.

saray1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για αυτό το καράβι που έμεινε για πάντα στο Ιόνιο, υπάρχει μια ισπανική σελίδα με φωτο από την καριέρα του εκεί.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο βαπορι.Απο οτι βλεπω απο τα χειριστηρια στη γεφυρα ειχε προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος.

----------


## Ellinis

Και όσο άτυχα ήταν αυτό και το αδελφάκι του που κάηκε στην Ελευσίνα, τόσο τυχερό είναι το άλλο αδελφάκι που ταξιδεύει ακόμη ως Ocean Majesty!

----------


## Ellinis

Συνάντηση με τo EUROPEAN STAR στο στενό Ηγουμενίτσας-Κέρκυρας. Το νετάρισμα δεν είναι και το καλύτερο αλλά είπα να την ανεβάσω μιας και οι φωτογραφίες από το σύντομο πέρασμα του δεν είναι και πάρα πολλές.

european star 1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλο ενα κοματι απο τον ARIS στο σπανιο φωτογραφικο παζλ του πλοιου

----------


## despo

PHOTO 00200220202002despo.jpgΕνα πλοίο με πολύ μικρή παρουσία στην Ελλάδα, αφου χάθηκε φλεγόμενο πολύ γρήγορα απο όταν ήρθε. Εδώ στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 1993.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφο βαπορι δεν μπορω να πω πως η μετασκευη του αδελφου του σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο το βελτιωσε αισθητικα

----------


## Ellinis

To φλεγόμενο SARAY STAR στις 13 Ιουνίου 1994. Η πυρκαγιά κατέφαγε τα πάντα στο πλοίο με τις ποσταλίσιες γραμμές.

P1010029.jpg
Αρχείο Χρ.Ντούνη

----------

